

Silicon Valley VC confidence index falls to new low - ilamont
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/07/09/silicon-valley-vc-confidence-index-falls-new-low

======
pjackson
This may be a little nit-pick, because the data are certainly interesting, but
the graph is a shining example of how you can use graphics to exaggerate your
story.

The drop-off at Q307 looks really really drastic because the x-axis is pinned
to the number "3" rather than zero. If the next data point is lower than
three, are we in some kind of negative territory? No, we aren't.

Otherwise, the article was certainly interesting.

